# Boat trailer needs weighed



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Picked up a used boat trailer last fall. Has a plate on it with tags that expired in 2013. I need to get the trailer weighed so I can get a new registration in my name. I'm in the Mansfield area and I'm looking for recommendations on where I can take it to get this done.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Go to the BMV and get a weigh slip. Then if you can drop the boat in a lake somewhere take the trailer to a truck stop with a scale or somewhere that sells grain, they usually have scales as well. 

Sometimes the BMV will accept information from the trailer's manufacturer. Call the manufacturer and get them to send you the specs on the trailer, you will need the serial number from the actual trailer. If neither one of these is an option and you can get specifications on the boat itself, sometimes people operating the scales may help you out by weighing the boat and trailer and then subtract the wight of the boat, motor, batteries etc. They are technically not supposed to do that, but I have heard of it being done. You might just need to explain that Ohio has some pretty stupid rules sometimes and that they would be doing you a huge favor...

Hope this helps. It can be a pain!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I weighed a trailer years ago at Milliron Recycling and Auto Parts in Mansfield.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I would call a couple of the BMV offices and see if they can use the old plate number to retrieve the trailer weight. I'd try more than one because some people like to help and others don't want to be bothered


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If you can get ahold of old registration from previous owners, a lot will accept that as weight proof


----------

